# another trestle bridge



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

well half of the 20" span will be tressel anyway 

finished the N scale trestle (pics up later) and decided that I needed to work on my layout a bit.

going to span the next chasm over the river 



















much easier to work with larger pieces but then detail "really" plays a factor










1st one is 9 1/2" tall which is 49' tall in scale










next 4 get progressively shorter due to bank slope 











two more to build then assemble the tressle half ...going to keep other half under wraps till it is done


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

crappy weather over the last couple of days here so went to work on my S scale 1/2 trestle.






































wife says that everytime I build a new bridge it gets better and better. :thumbsup:

this time I prestained the pieces prior to assy. with minwax ebony...dipped each piece then wiped off excess. looks like aged creosote wood to me.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nicely done.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's looking very nice, can't wait to see the finished bridge.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

got allot done in the last couple of days.

all support beams on both sides now and then set in the internal cross bracing on the box section.



















size comparison between an S gauge and N gauge trestle 










pile of raw ties waiting to go in the creosote bath










treated ties ready to install











ties installed










and first of 3 fire barrel platforms installed


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looking great.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice......very nice.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

midlifekrisiz said:


> got allot done in the last couple of days.
> 
> all support beams on both sides now and then set in the internal cross bracing on the box section.
> 
> ...


Hi midlifekrisiz,
When I first started looking at your bridge, I figured that must be a LARGE SCALE BRIDGE, but the more I looked I figured out that it is I think S scale!! Is that right?? Your doing some nice work there and I see you also have an HO or N scale bridge too?? You don't say what scale your modeling so I'm just guessing!:laugh: I know it's a lot of extra work, but Grandt Line products offer Nut & bolt castings for supper detailing!! It looks like you cut your own wood too!!! :thumbsup:That's something I don't have the machinery or ability to do!!hwell: Your finishing looks more natural than my brown painted bridges:thumbsup: 
Very nice work!!! Keep it up!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi midlifekrisiz,
> When I first started looking at your bridge, I figured that must be a LARGE SCALE BRIDGE, but the more I looked I figured out that it is I think S scale!! Is that right?? Your doing some nice work there and I see you also have an HO or N scale bridge too?? You don't say what scale your modeling so I'm just guessing!:laugh: I know it's a lot of extra work, but Grandt Line products offer Nut & bolt castings for supper detailing!! It looks like you cut your own wood too!!! :thumbsup:That's something I don't have the machinery or ability to do!!hwell: Your finishing looks more natural than my brown painted bridges:thumbsup:
> Very nice work!!! Keep it up!
> 
> Cheers, Dave


thanks Dave. yes it is an S scale bridge and yes the other one is an N scale for a co-workers layout.

no I do not cut my own wood other than cutting down the base wood I use....some things like the deck for the fire barrels I use super thin base wood plywood cut to size then cut it into planks and stain.

for the finnish I have used min wax ebony stain...just dip and wipe off and that is what you get ....looks like creosote to me


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

midlifekrisiz said:


> thanks Dave. yes it is an S scale bridge and yes the other one is an N scale for a co-workers layout.
> 
> no I do not cut my own wood other than cutting down the base wood I use....some things like the deck for the fire barrels I use super thin base wood plywood cut to size then cut it into planks and stain.
> 
> for the finnish I have used min wax ebony stain...just dip and wipe off and that is what you get ....looks like creosote to me


Hi midlifekrisiz, Here are the photo's I told you in my PM that I would send you.
Let me know if you have any more questions
Cheers, Dave


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

here we go all 3 fire barrel platforms in place



















and the fire barrels


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

placed the trestle into the layout to see how it is going to look to find out I really wasn't paying attention to the river 

going to have to adjust the longest bent and some of the bank to accommodate it but that shouldn't be too much of a problem.










then set down to taking apart rails and making them fit the bridge as well as jorden rails (might as well do it right)










little more bending here


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

got the main line rails installed on the bridge today (well the glue is setting at the moment) and I guess it is strong enough lol

used 2 ties to hold gauge at each end and clamped them to the bridge deck ...positioned the rail ends in right places then set a heavy caboose on the end and rolled it to the middle to set the gauge and marked the rail positions. remove rails and lay very sticky glue beads and reclamp end and rerail caboose then set some weight on it to hold in place for a hr.


----------

